# The Tomato Garden



## Theognome (Jun 10, 2009)

There was an old Italian who lived alone in New Jersey . 

He wanted to plant his annual tomato garden, but it was very difficult work, as the ground was hard.

His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was now in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament:

Dear Vincent, 
I am feeling pretty sad, because it looks like I won't be able to plant my tomato garden this year. I'm just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. I know if you were here my troubles would be over. I know you would be happy to dig the plot for me, like in the old days.
Love, Papa

A few days later he received a letter from his son.


Dear Pop,
Don't dig up that garden. That's where the bodies are buried.


Love,

Vinnie


At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man and left.


That same day the old man received another letter from his son.

Dear Pop, 

Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. 

That's the best I could do under the circumstances. 


Love you, 

Vinnie 



Theognome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

Clever.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 10, 2009)

Good one.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Jun 10, 2009)

GOOD ONE.


----------



## ww (Jun 10, 2009)

Had to read it twice but funny!


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 10, 2009)

Nice! Looks like my grandfather's garden back when I was kid growing up in South Jersey!


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 11, 2009)

clever boy


----------



## Reepicheep (Jun 11, 2009)

My people continue to be ridiculed and maligned...


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 11, 2009)

Reepicheep said:


> My people continue to be ridiculed and maligned...



Tomato farmers


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Idelette (Jun 11, 2009)

That was very clever!


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmmm, now how will he get those nice boys from the FBI to come back and pull weeds for him?


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 11, 2009)

Good one 
(don't expect a  from me on this one though)


----------



## turmeric (Jun 11, 2009)

Git r done!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the gardening tip.


----------

